# City College of New York



## bombshellfilms (Mar 16, 2009)

For people looking for an alternative New York MFA film program, CUNY has one. Two of my friends graduated from there (they didn't have 16mm experience like the website says it requires) and said it was fine - not great but not bad. Plus, tuition is only 3200 per semester and it's a two-year program. Deadline is April 1st.


----------

